# Strange looking swelling in flank area



## Portishead0503 (May 18, 2016)

My 11 year old gelding has come up with this very strange swelling in the flank area. I saw him yesterday and no swelling and today it looks like this. It is somewhat the same on the other side but not as prominent. Has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, I can't see your picture, it's says "attachments pending approval". Dang!


----------



## Portishead0503 (May 18, 2016)

Trying again


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Same thing


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing in hopes of a picture. Hard to try and be helpful!!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you have ticks in your area? I frequently find them on the flank area and on the insides of her legs.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

The only way I've had any luck getting pictures to show up since the switch is to use photobucket, trying to attach them directly from my computer is a no go.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I can see it...that is bizarre! I've never seen anything like that...I was expecting a bulge from a kick or something...

Are there and plants in your area with poisonous thorns? That's about the only thing I can think of


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I just was able to view it on my phone (which is the only time I use HF on my phone...). It's a bizarre vertical line all down his side starting at his back all the way down his belly.

My though it is looks like he is having a strange hive type reaction and that that is a "cluster of hives" type of thing or area. It's pretty bumpy and the rest of his side looks bumpy too. I would be thinking allergic reaction and I would also be sending that picture to my vet asap.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

*OP*, after you upload the picture, it requires one more step:

Click on the paperclip icon at the top of the typing bar. Do a "Preview Post" and you will see your picture, as long as you followed the original upload process correctly

These were some Fugly storm clouds rolling over top of our farm, on one of those April days when folks were seeing tornadoes everywhere. It is directly from my desktop.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Based on the description provided by *Analisa and Yogi* because I can't see the picture, it sounds like an allergic reaction.

Could be:

1. Spider bite.
2. Ant bites from rolling on an ant hill.

3. Reaction to toxic weed if he rolled on something or brushed up against something.

4. Rolling on a snake and getting bit, is always possible but not likely, in this instance.

When we were coming out of a severe drought, grass was at a premium and the horses would eat in places they normally wouldn't. One of those places was grass close to pigweed and they all got a reaction from it.

**
How is the horse by now? Did you show the picture to your vet?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, today I can see the picture, strange but appreciated. That looks like hives, reaction to? Many different things, that looks like something that ran down the horse's side, like maybe fly spray? I have one horse that welts up when I use certain brands of fly spray, but if it's not, could be what he ate, what bit him, what he rolled in.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I agree with waresbear

A friend of mine has a QH that gets similar swelling to this with certain fly sprays. She's fine once the spray has worn off or been washed off. 

No pain or it seeming to bother her, but it can be very concerning to look at.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Yay, they must have gotten the picture issue worked out.

So being able to it...that looks to me like the path water or sweat travels off their back. My guesses would be either rain rot (is the skin scabby feeling underneath the raised hair) or an allergic reaction to something in his saddle pad that is coming out when he sweats. Did you recently wash his saddle pad with soap or detergent?


----------

